# Choctawhatche River .....bream



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Buddy and i fished the Choctawhatchee River this morning out of Smokehouse Landing. A heck of a lot of bream have been caught overt he past few weeks and I haven't been out myself to see what it is all about. Buddy and i went this morning with intent to catch a good mess for a neighbor. We got a good mess of river catfish yesterday so have no need for more fish to eat.
We caught a heck of a lot of fish, but kept only 15. Released 15 to 20 good eater size and a ton of dinks. All on crickets using what we call "slash fishing' technique.
Yellow flies swarmed in a few spots but we just kept moving and fished where there were none. Good number of boats on the water today.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

You need to start keeping some of those dinks for flathead bait.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you might as well go ahead and fillet about 4 or 5 of them biguns. bet they pulled good.
jack


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Some fine shellcrackers on that tailgate, JB. Dang yellow flies will make the preacher cuss.


----------

